# Nasal Discharge :'(



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all

This morning I've checked my boy's nose, found the left nostril filled with liquid. Winter is coming in Bangladesh now, but the atmosphere hasn't been chilled yet. Its about 26 degree Celsius (79 degree Fahrenheit) in Dhaka right now, but dews fall late at night and temperature goes down to about 24-23 degree Celsius. His cage remain inside of our living room. I don't know why his nose had discharges.

I've brought him up to the roof top (which I do everyday), put him under the mild morning sunlight for 10 minutes, his chirping seemed okay to me. But he hasn't eaten from my hand this morning as he generally eats from my hand before I go out for Office. 

What should I do?? 

Please please help me


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sounds like he is ill, i would bring him to the vet. unfortunately, he can go downhill quickly so he should be seen asap


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Was the liquid clear or colored? Was it just in one nostril? If you wipe it off, does it come back? Dally is right, he could be ill, and it is best to get a vet check since respiratory infections can become very serious very quickly. However, if this was an isolated incident, it's also possible he got water in his nose. Sometimes they will take a drink, and then sneeze some out through the nasal passages.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor little guy! I hope he will be alright!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is there any update on this?


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Is there any update on this?


Thank you so much Morla, Enigma & everyone for caring 
He's just fine now 
I think all he wanted was a little bit of warmth.....I covered his cage with a soft woolen blanket in evening and put his cage under mild morning sunlight & still been doing this..... it's just worked superb ! He is quite fine now, and he's been eating and drinking & Pooping  normally :excited:

U know, we don't have experienced vets here in Dhaka, Bangladesh, everyone suggests medicines....I thought if he could recover naturally, then some antibodies might have been grown up inside.....as antibiotics kill 'em. Luckily, with the blessings from you all, he recovered, and recovered well 

Thanks again everyone,
yOu rOcK !!
:thumbu:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

we suggest medicines and vets because we are not vets, we are not qualified, we do not know more than vets who have gone to school and studied on how to cure our birds.

if you do not have vets, how come your bird was on antibiotics before? if you have no vets, how did you medicate him for a respiratory infection?


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> we suggest medicines and vets because we are not vets, we are not qualified, we do not know more than vets who have gone to school and studied on how to cure our birds.
> 
> if you do not have vets, how come your bird was on antibiotics before? if you have no vets, how did you medicate him for a respiratory infection?


Ya, u r right, I do agree with u, but I just did not want to annoy him by thrusting medic drop into his mouth. 

U know, I just wanted to wait for the NEXT MORNING as I got afraid he might catch more cold if I let him out at 7:30 in the evening when dew begins to fall down.

I know I sound stupid, but I thought I would wait for 8-10 hours and then bring him to vet in the very next morning.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sometimes you have to stress a bird to get them better. unfortunately its the only way. we dont like medicine either lol but we have to do it. i relieve my own canker sores with Listerine mouth wash. its painful as all heck and i hate it. but i do it so it can heal faster and stay clean. unfortunately, sometimes you have to do it


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Agreed !
Thank u so much for the "Shake" 
I'll be more careful from now on 
Thanks for caring.


----------

